
Mary Queen of Scots documents found at Museum of Edinburgh - agronaut
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-47495831
======
jfengel
These are wonderful primary source documentation of the day-to-day mundanities
of life, and I believe that's more important to history than solving the Big
Mysteries of Great Men (and Women). Sadly, they're not in her handwriting,
aside from her signature. But stuff like "salt production, the selling of meat
and the building of a bulwark at Leith" tells us a lot about the details of
16th-century life in Scotland.

